# How does Echostar 11 enable DISH to add more HD?



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

If Echostar 11 is for use at 110W on Ku, replacing Echostar 8, then how will it enable DISH to launch more HD channels? Will the HD channels be broadcast from 110W or from another longitude location by moving one of the other sats for that purpose?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Converting to MPEG4 on August 1. Additional power provided by EchoStar 11 may possibly allow 1 additional HD channel on each of the 3 possible Tps at 110 west.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

what about legacy equipment based on MPEG-2 capabilty only?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Come August 1 the MPEG2 HD is scheduled to be non-existant.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Call Dish at 1-888-383-3727 to upgrade your MPEG2 HD receiver.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

tkrandall said:


> If Echostar 11 is for use at 110W on Ku, replacing Echostar 8, then how will it enable DISH to launch more HD channels? Will the HD channels be broadcast from 110W or from another longitude location by moving one of the other sats for that purpose?


The satellite is higher power, allowing the use of less "error correction bits" which thus means more bandwidth per transponder.

This should allow one extra HD channel per transponder... but even if it is only enough for one extra SD channel per transponder, that would allow at least one transponder freed for HD channels to be added.

One of the threads here has a calculation/estimate...

PS EchoStar 11 also has a camera pointed towards Earth - I'm hoping E* releases the photos ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kstuart said:


> PS EchoStar 11 also has a camera pointed towards Earth - I'm hoping E* releases the photos ...


Me too ... It has not been stated how controllable the camera is - if it can pan and zoom and where on earth it will be pointed or if it will just give a "big blue marble" shot. All we know is that the image will be in SD and delivered to earth via a telemetry channel. If it is focused on ConUS it could help DISH figure out if coverage issues were weather related. 

But a live shot of the earth would be cool. Put it on a website at least. Uplinking it as a channel for live viewing would be good as well.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> ...All we know is that the image will be in SD and delivered to earth via a telemetry channel....


So glad to know this will not take away too much of the precious BW from the new HDs


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Zero cutomer bandwidth ... unless DISH uplinks it on a regular transponder for us to view.
The telemetry channels are near the edge of the band where the space would not be used for a transponder (at least not one on the same polarity).


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Come August 1 the MPEG2 HD is scheduled to be non-existant.


Arrrgh!


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

jerry downing said:


> Arrrgh!


Why the complaint? Dish has been offering free upgrades to MPEG4 equipment, and for $0.01 more, you get a lot more channels. So what you had to stop using your owned receiver? That what you get for owning instead of leasing: eventual obsolescence that you absorb.

Only people with a legitimate gripe are those that ONLY had the $9.99 pack. Even then, the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few. All us MPEG4 customers don't want your clinging to the past stop our HD launches.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

HDRoberts said:


> Why the complaint? Dish has been offering free upgrades to MPEG4 equipment, and for $0.01 more, you get a lot more channels. So what you had to stop using your owned receiver? That what you get for owning instead of leasing: eventual obsolescence that you absorb.
> 
> Only people with a legitimate gripe are those that ONLY had the $9.99 pack. Even then, the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few. All us MPEG4 customers don't want your clinging to the past stop our HD launches.


Just joking.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm going to predict that almost all the PQ complaints about Dish HD will cease in 24 hours, when HD-Net, HDNet-Movies, HD Theater, ESPN, TNT, HBO and Showtime shift to MPEG4-HD


----------



## mlb (Jul 31, 2008)

kstuart said:


> I'm going to predict that almost all the PQ complaints about Dish HD will cease in 24 hours, when HD-Net, HDNet-Movies, HD Theater, ESPN, TNT, HBO and Showtime shift to MPEG4-HD


I predict new complaints will happen ...

and of course, the people who want full 1080i instead of 1440x1080.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

mlb said:


> I predict new complaints will happen ...
> 
> and of course, the people who want full 1080i instead of 1440x1080.


1440x1080 is "full 1080i".

HDCAM's - such as used for Discovery HD Theater programs - record in 1440x1080.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

jerry downing said:


> Just joking.


Use a smiley


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

HDRoberts said:


> Use a smiley


Good advice. Thank you.


----------



## mlb (Jul 31, 2008)

kstuart said:


> 1440x1080 is "full 1080i".
> 
> HDCAM's - such as used for Discovery HD Theater programs - record in 1440x1080.


When watching NFL football on CBS or NBC it isn't... when watching movies on HBO that isn't... sorry, I disagree.

Not that I think most people can see much difference, but 1440x1080 is not the full HD resolution those channels were meant to be broadcast in.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

kstuart said:


> 1440x1080 is "full 1080i".
> 
> HDCAM's - such as used for Discovery HD Theater programs - record in 1440x1080.


wasn't the trem used "HD Lite":nono2:


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

kstuart said:


> 1440x1080 is "full 1080i".
> 
> HDCAM's - such as used for Discovery HD Theater programs - record in 1440x1080.


Not all HD Theater programs are HDCAM.

The channel itself is uplinked to C-Band satellite at 1920x1080i.


----------

